# Darnell Hillman discusses great Pacer dunkers



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> To some, the dunk is a punctuation mark, an emphatic way to finish a play.
> 
> To others, it's a way to send a message, either to a team or a particular opponent.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/pacers/photogallery/great_dunkers_gallery.html?curPhoto=13
http://www.nba.com/pacers/news/hillman_dunkers_050920.html


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

The best dunker i've ever seen play for the Pacers has to be Fred Jones. However, the most impact from dunks has to be Antonio Davis. I remember, him going up for rebounds in a big crowd, then out of the blue, DD makes a massive dunk and the entire arena erupts. It was nuts. I loved those days!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

MillerTime said:


> The best dunker i've ever seen play for the Pacers has to be Fred Jones. However, the most impact from dunks has to be Antonio Davis. I remember, him going up for rebounds in a big crowd, then out of the blue, DD makes a massive dunk and the entire arena erupts. It was nuts. I loved those days!


I think you mean Dale Davis, you said DD at the end but Antonio at the beggining, I agree though, I believe Fred Jones is the best dunker, maybe Bender, not too many 7 footers that have a 45(?) inch vert.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Gotta give it to my boy Freddie. That kid can dunk.


----------

